# Where to get Timber Savage Winter pants or stick with Husqvarna??



## 802climber (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello I am looking for a good source for some Timber Savage Winter chainsaw pants. Prefer online source in USA.

Also would like to see TS and Husky pants compared. I know the TS are supposed to be cheaper and get the job done.

Don't know about the blue/orange Husky winter pants. Or the price.

Have heard alot of folks run the black Husky summer pants in winter?

I think I would be the medium (32-34-32) in the Husky summer pants w/ suspenders. For jeans I get 31x30.

Looking for source and sizing recommendation for TS winter pants or whether I should just stick with Husqvarna...

Thanks


----------



## treedog54 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Winter saw pants*

Labonville saw pants best by far IMO .Labonville NH ,I think ,on the net


----------



## johnzski (Feb 9, 2011)

treedog54 said:


> Labonville saw pants best by far IMO .Labonville NH ,I think ,on the net


 
Also what I use, and Labonville is a sponser here


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 9, 2011)

another vote for labonville saw pants. 

sorry no experience with timbersavage or husqy pants.


----------



## 802climber (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks.. like the looks of the labonville pants.
plus they actually come in my size.
do they have double or single suspender buttons?

looks like their pads offer less coverage than chaps.
how do you guys feel about that? seems like they cover the important area but I dont believe they cover as much as some other brands of pants but correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## treedog54 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Labonville winter saw pants*

Double button .You can order short or long saw chap inserts .IMO get the longs ,more coverage eh.I love these pants,have used for longer than I care to remember sometimes.They are Tuff.Oh and warm.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 11, 2011)

they cover the front of your legs. basically from seam to seam on your pant leg. they are not wrap around like chaps. i have the 'regular' length inserts and they meet or pass the saw protection in my boots. 

finding barbed wire will shorten thier useful life, FYI


----------



## earache (Feb 11, 2011)

I was wearing the dark blue Husqvarna summer pants until about a week ago. I like the comfort and protection they offer, but being made of polyester, you will get SOAKED if working in the snow. Can't kneel down or even squat down to sharpen the chainsaw. As far as fit, they are exceptionally long. Really long. The waist is a little snug. I am a 30 waist, and ordered the 28-30. They are a little snug. 
I finally ordered a pair of Labonville pants. Everyone around here has been wearing them for as long as I can remember. They are true to size, fit good, are exceptionally warm(maybe too warm for me), keep me dry. Very affordable. The safety insert extends down beyond my chainsaw boot protection. I would definitely like to see better protection on the inside of my left leg and around my calves. Great pant, though. Search no longer...


----------



## 802climber (Feb 13, 2011)

great.. i am ordering some 32x30's so I should get the regular pads not the longs right?


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 13, 2011)

get the regulars. im a 34-30 and the regulars fit just right


----------



## treedog54 (Feb 14, 2011)

*labonvilles*

IMO get the long inserts.more protection.


----------



## 802climber (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah, more protection, but it sounds like they won't fit in my 32x30's.


----------

